# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Modif Pump jadi 2 Fungsi BD dan Overflow/skimmer untuk yng mau hemat pump

## ipan

Mungkin saya sudah pernah membuat beberapa model modif pump menjadi 2 fungsi (BD+skimmer) karena mencari bagaimana cara yang paling efisien u mengurangi banyak nya pump saat kita akan keeping koi yg ada di bak karantina atau di bak terpal..dan pada akhirnya jadi beberpa model dr gabungan fungsi dalam 1 pump..selain mengurangi banyaknya pump yang masuk ke bak atau kolam tanpa BD juga bisa u mengurangi pemakaian listrik lho.. :High5: 

Alat2:
Bor
Hollsow
pipa
sok drat luar
gergaji
dop pipa
acrylic dan serat fiber

Pertama sudah loncat 1 tahap projectnya pump king 4

tutup king 4 di beri lobang di bagian atas dan bawah sokdrat 1dim di pasang di bagian atas..

setelah bagian bawah di beri lobang di usahakan pas dengan kenee yg akan di pasang, saya memakai  1 1/4 dim 


kemudian setelah knee di paskan lalu di rekatkan dengan acrylic( ini pertama saya bermain acrylic ::  )



sambil menunggu acrylic kering sempurna saya buat BD dr dop 5 dim dan 3 dim

bahan2 
dop 3 dim dan 5 dim
T dan sok pipa 1 dim

setelah di mall pasnya bagaimana T 1 dim di tekatkan berdiri di dop 3 dim..dengan menggunakan acrylic juga


setelah semua kering DB masih berlanjut T yg berdiri di potong 4 bagian di sisakan mungkin 1/2cm u membuat kuncian bagian BD bawah dan Dop 5 dim 



vid hasil setelah di pasang



contoh lain

pump atman 106


pump king 4



pump lifetect spb610


pump king 2


BD dop 5dim dan sock 1 1/5 dim (beresiko tertabrak ikan)


BD Piring plastic + unihose 

semoga membantu..

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lontoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hehehe...weleh ko order... Gampang ko...
Maap baru OL lagi

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## marikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Kalo di bagi 2 lebih bagus salah satu pipa di kasih stopkkran untuk mengatur bagian mana yg perlu lebih besar dankecil sedotnya

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abbe Josh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abbe Josh

Yang nubie tidak paham om david untuk sambungan T bagian atas di lem keseluruhan dengan dop 5 ". Berarti masuk air cuma dari T bagian bawah dan itu nubie lihat juga jarak nya dekat sekali dengan DOP 3 ".Apakah kotorannya bisa terhisap.  Mohon pencerahannya suhu.

----------


## Abbe Josh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abbe Josh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

